# Special Web Membership Number



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We are quickly approaching web member number 200 so if anyone out there has been waiting for a reason to join now' s the time.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The lucky member number W00200 is Jim Wolstenholme .


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

wallsendmag said:


> The lucky member number W00200 is Jim Wolstenholme .


I must be getting slower (Older) than I thought. Only just realised that W00200 is myself.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

YoungOldUn said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > The lucky member number W00200 is Jim Wolstenholme .
> ...


I understand how you feel about acquiring the title of "one with advanced years", stopped at the garage the other day and tried to fill up my zimmer frame.


----------

